# SM bus Drivers for XP



## Alexander K (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi, I recently changed from windows Vista to XP on my new notebook and have been having trouble with getting the right drivers. I have an asus F3Ka series and need the SM bus MB drivers, and the video drivers for the radeon HD 2600(think thats what it's called). I've installed SP 2 and the latest window's updates.

Thanks for you help,
Alex


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Look on the Asus site for Chipset drivers . . that should take care of the SB bus problem.
You should be able to use the ATI Radeon reference drivers.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum,
I have been lucky (I think) to help you and others. When down grading I need more info.
I need exact info on the laptop (Make, model, Serial # etc.). Also, run a everest report (under my signature) and post the results. As far as the SM bus controller I believe it will be taken care of if you download the proper chipset driver. I would also go to your device manager and note any errors (yellow or red exclamation points).
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Alexander K (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi, thanks for the reply, I got some more info on my laptop(it was on the back of the notebook, dont have the user manual with me).
Model: F3K
MB version F3KA ID: 3B
Serial number(I think): 7AN0AS040723
F3KA-AI

I attached the everest report as a .txt

Items with errors in device manager are:
SM Bus Controller
Video Controller (VGA compatible)

ASUS only had Vista drivers for my SM bus, but I'll check again.


----------



## Alexander K (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello, this is a friend of Alexander's, I just finished helping him with his transition from Vista to XP. (I also provided all the software.  )

The ATI Catalyst drivers weren't allowing us to install his HD 2600 drivers, so I did a bit of searching and came up with a 3rd party 'Mobility Modder', I followed the directions, and it seems to have sorted both the chipset and video driver problems in one. The only remaining problem seems to be that his dxdiag report shows his HD2600 with a full gig of onboard memory when he is sure that there was only 512.

Small problem from where we are standing though, everything seems to be operating smoothly... If we come across any problems while game-testing it we will report back here. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done . . .


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it may be pulling the extra 512 by sharing ram,you should be able to ajust the amount in the bios


----------

